# my patagonian mara dident get pregnant



## Gulfjoinery (Feb 27, 2015)

I have Mara pair almost one year and hafe it for some reson i dont no why it never get pregnant is there any reson or im doing something wrong im not sure about that ?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Are you for real ,nice grammer


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Gulfjoinery said:


> I have Mara pair almost one year and hafe it for some reson i dont no why it never get pregnant is there any reson or im doing something wrong im not sure about that ?


Hi, I can't really offer any advice, but maybe if you gave more details on how your caring for them, photos if possible? that might help people advise you a little more.



animalsbeebee said:


> Are you for real ,nice* grammer*


*grammar*  :whip:

Nothing at all constructive to add? 
Why bother commenting at all?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Are you for real ,nice grammer


Horrific fail!!!:roll2::roll2::roll2:

Try "Are you for real? Nice grammar"! If you're going to play at grammar nazi, then you kind of need to be flawless yourself.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Apparently he is from the U.A.E. , so that could explain the grammar.:whistling2:


----------



## Gulfjoinery (Feb 27, 2015)

colinm said:


> Apparently he is from the U.A.E. , so that could explain the grammar.:whistling2:


Thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

So can anyone help? 

Don't they get too hot out there?


----------



## Gulfjoinery (Feb 27, 2015)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi, I can't really offer any advice, but maybe if you gave more details on how your caring for them, photos if possible? that might help people advise you a little more.



i will try to attach some photo .... today 

Thanks.


----------



## Gulfjoinery (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is a video 

https://instagram.com/p/r5IR7lBW3X/


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Gulfjoinery said:


> Here is a video
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/r5IR7lBW3X/


I have no idea on there care, or breeding, but they are very cute! :no1:
 

Hopefully someone can help you though. 
:welcome: to RFUK. : victory:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I've bred them before, but I can't think of any special secret to it, sorry.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

The look a little thin and perhaps a little dehydrated to me. It's difficult to tell from that photo but they certainly look a little 'out of condition' compared to ours at work.

What are you feeding them and how are they kept? Outside in UAE or in a climate controlled environment?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

They may look thinner due to climate, here they grow thick fur to make up for our cooler climate...

How old are they? are you sure they're male and female?


----------

